# How is the nightlife in portugal ?



## silaboos

I didn't hear anyone talking about it, so how is the sex life, and the night life in Portugal? 
I'm asking because the country is pretty much in to religion deeply, is it something that affects the night life?
Anyway I really want to go but I want parties and stuff like that, how is that in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman

Go to a Uni city and make friends or head for the tourist hotspots, but if that's what your after there's plenty of other countries that would suit you better.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Go to a Uni city and make friends or head for the tourist hotspots, but if that's what your after there's plenty of other countries that would suit you better.


Brazil perhaps...................then there would be a bit of a headstart on the Language


----------



## Dennis

Well i don`t get much or any of what you are after in my area, so best go somewhere else.


----------



## silaboos

Dennis said:


> Well i don`t get much or any of what you are after in my area, so best go somewhere else.



Well I really want to discover Portugal, I know the drugs are legal, and I love merijuana, also a lot of nature and rivers, and good people, but the deal is I'm really used to a place that has a lot of parties and girls and sex life, how is your nightlife in Portugal?


----------



## Dennis

silaboos said:


> how is your nightlife in Portugal?


In a word.........DARK.


----------



## snoringunicorn

I'd stay where you are mate, <shakes head>


----------



## robc

silaboos said:


> Well I really want to discover Portugal, I know the drugs are legal, and I love merijuana, also a lot of nature and rivers, and good people, but the deal is I'm really used to a place that has a lot of parties and girls and sex life, how is your nightlife in Portugal?


Have you thought that maybe due to a whole litany of constraints, Portugal is just not going to offer you what you are looking for.

I would try elsewhere if I were you........................No, really I would.


----------



## silaboos

robc said:


> Have you thought that maybe due to a whole litany of constraints, Portugal is just not going to offer you what you are looking for.
> 
> I would try elsewhere if I were you........................No, really I would.


Where would you recommend ?
Because mybe it's for the best, i can see people don't really like portugal ... taught they love the place .. oh well thank you people (;
Portugal = no nightlife


----------



## robc

silaboos said:


> Where would you recommend ?
> Because mybe it's for the best, i can see people don't really like portugal ... taught they love the place .. oh well thank you people (;
> Portugal = no nightlife


Obviously you have taken the time to read my earlier post....................there is a recommendation in there.

Maybe worth a try.

People do like Portugal, immensely so, and inversely for the things you wish to explore, it would be wrong to say Portugal is a backwater, it is just that it does not have the modern vices in such quantity as other "civilised" countries. 

Long may it stay that way IMHO

Rob


----------



## snoringunicorn

silaboos said:


> Where would you recommend ?
> Because mybe it's for the best, i can see people don't really like portugal ... taught they love the place .. oh well thank you people (;
> Portugal = no nightlife


Troll methinks......:confused2:


----------



## silaboos

Hell with technology i want to run away from it anyway, I love the simpleness inside portugal and i hope it would stay like that to.

I get it ... you people think i live in canda, i live in israel sadly, and i'm not a jew and we came here from iran.

You see i really love beautiful women that love to have fun, portugal has that ? .... 
I love happey people who love to smoke merijuana how about that ? ...
Trees and nature yeah i kind of saw it portugal has that P=


----------



## robc

snoringunicorn said:


> Troll methinks......:confused2:


That is as maybe  Just as long as they "jog on" to coin a phrase.


----------



## acorey

If it's Women and Pot you're after come to sunny southern California! Pot is the state bird I'm pretty sure... And there are LOTS AND LOTS of beautiful women. 

May I recommend Venice Beach. I'm pretty sure it is mandatory to be high there. You don't have to shower either! and if it's ridiculous tattoos you're into, well you might think you've died and gone to heaven. Don't worry if you don't know the culture. There isn't any! Come to think of it Silaboos, I'm not sure why you are not there already...

(I am a Redditor. That's how I troll) 

Best of luck!


----------



## acorey

And....

Why can't people choose from other planets to be from, or expats to, on this site?

Another thread perhaps...


----------



## wink

Toronto..........


----------

